# SPOON



## RogerC (Jun 7, 2022)

I was at my sister's house and she cut a bunch of branches from her Lemon tree I took one and kept it for a little over a year and then carved this. I love the way both Lemon and Orange tree wood carves and not to mention the price FREE.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 13


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2022)

Very unique and beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 7, 2022)

That is one sweet spoon!!! lemon or not!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2022)

Nice looking Roger. That came out great!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2022)

Beautiful work Roger! The shape flows effortlessly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow! That's some outstanding carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 7, 2022)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2022)

Now thats a spoon! Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jun 7, 2022)

Museum quality!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Jun 7, 2022)

Dang. That is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 7, 2022)

That's spectacular! What method of carving, hand tools/power tools?
Never even considered the citrus trees... How are they compared to other fruits like apple etc?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 7, 2022)

That's too pretty to actually use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2022)

Superb craftsmanship! Never seen anything made from a Lemon tree!  Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 8, 2022)

RogerC said:


> I was at my sister's house and she cut a bunch of branches from her Lemon tree I took one and kept it for a little over a year and then carved this. I love the way both Lemon and Orange tree wood carves and not to mention the price FREE.
> 
> View attachment 227726


That there is just sick....SWEET

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 8, 2022)

Pure skill! Amazing looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 8, 2022)

Exquisite....or just DAMN!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Jun 20, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's spectacular! What method of carving, hand tools/power tools?
> Never even considered the citrus trees... How are they compared to other fruits like apple etc?


Started with a draw knife switching to rasps and Flex shat/Micromotor. Both lemon and Orange are great, I haven't tried others.


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 10, 2022)

RogerC said:


> I was at my sister's house and she cut a bunch of branches from her Lemon tree I took one and kept it for a little over a year and then carved this. I love the way both Lemon and Orange tree wood carves and not to mention the price FREE.
> 
> View attachment 227726


That’s sweeet as cuss!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

